

How do you prove your worth? - TheSwede75

This is as much a discussion as anything else but as a 30-something well rounded start-up marketing VP and HR person how do you prove your worth without an MBA?
======
TheSwede75
The longer story is that I jumped ship from Med-school and since has worked
for start-up's for 20 years. Avid Amiga Fan, Can prob kick your ass in Doom
and definitely in Broodwar, am mid 30-s, Ex-PR-consultant and just curious!

~~~
TheSwede75
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUYI7kIR0S4>

